# Full Nismo Setup....



## subee13 (Apr 30, 2006)

hey everyone...

I am new to the board so hey. This weekend or later next week I have teh first of my mods going into my car for what I think is a killer deal. I am doing a full nismo setup... Shocks, struts, springs, F/R Sway bars, Exhaust and Intake. I am getting all of this and all of it installed at teh dealership for $2000. I have a connection at the dealership and i could probably do the work but my work makes it hard to have free time. From what I have read a lot of people don;t like Nismo because its expensive. But for what I paid and to keep warranty and be able to get inspected (NH sucks) I think its money well spent. I will keep you guys posted with the progress and Pics.

Mod List:
Nismo CAI 
Nismo Suspension
Nismo Exhaust
Nismo F/R Sway Bars
^All to be installed when it comes in to the stealership (Sat or early next week)

System
Alpine CDA-9857 Head unit
JL Audio 500/1
JL Audio 300/4
MB Quart RCE 216 Components
Rockford Power 12"
Compustar 2-way Alarm/Remote Start

Other Random Stuff:
Eyelids
AT Lower Grill
Accolade Upper Grill
Possible 18" Nismo Rims or 18" Infinity Rims
HID Kit
3000k Yellow Foglight bulbs
Pine tree air freshner
35% tint in rears 50% up front

BTW my ride is an 06 SE A/T Super Black


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

The strut & spring setup you may not like the ride height. It will be stiffer, but it wont drop your front hardly any if you dont mind still having a big front wheel gap. I known a few people who had it and ended up selling them or switching out the springs for more lowered look like Eibach's.


----------



## dphinsx2 (May 30, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## subee13 (Apr 30, 2006)

dphinsx2 said:


> Any updates?


Yeah I am rushing out to work now but I will get them out to you ASAP.

-Matt


----------

